# Nikon D600 auto focus problem



## Jingles (Sep 21, 2013)

I got a new lens, a AF-S 50mm f/1.8G, and want to use auto focus with it but my camera won't let me use auto focus and I'm starting to suspect the camera may be faulty.

The switch on the lens is set to "M/A", the focus mode selector on the body of the camera is set to "AF" but when I press and hold the "AF-mode" button and rotate the main command dial the camera doesn't display the auto focus mode on the control panel, in the view finder or on the LCD screen in live view mode.

Is there anything that I am missing? I have RTFM, "page 97 - Focus". Am I at fault or is it the camera?


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 21, 2013)

Do a reset, press both of the green dot buttons down at the same time until the top lcd goes off and on, if that does not work clean the contacts on the lens and camera, see if a camera shop will try your lens on one of their cameras.

John.


----------



## 114florida (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey, you can checked nikon service center.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 21, 2013)

If this problem shows up with this lens alone then your problem is with the lens, if it shows with all your lenses then I think Nikon service will be your best bet.


----------

